# Colorado Mulies



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm a huge Accubond fan myself. As far as the caliber goes I would be most concerned with how flat it shoots and how the bullet bucks the wind. The potential for a truly long shot is high.


----------



## hunter25 (Jul 5, 2013)

I shoot a 7mag with 160gr Barnes TSX. Best accuracy of anything I've tried in my rifle and have taken game out to 529 yards. 

Antelope, mule deer, elk and whitetail deer. Performance has been perfect.

Picture is bullet recovered from a bull elk at 529 yards. Only one I've ever recovered.


----------

